# Golden P Laid Eggs



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Golden P Laid Eggs!

Again, after three weeks I cleaned the fish tank replacing approximately 30% of the water, added 4 tsp of NovAqua, 4 tsp of AmQuel with the same setting of water temp of 84 degrees Fahrenheit, the P laid eggs.

Unfortunately, the eggs were not made of Gold !!!....


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

wow sweet! have u had them hatch yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> wow sweet! have u had them hatch yet?


 not yet, but soon!









here's another view of my fish tank.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

u got a pic of the eggs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> u got a pic of the eggs?


nope! coz the eggs already have some tiny tails now and they're underneath the gravel for its been three days now since it laid eggs.
but i'll try to take a pic.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

golden P?? are you refering to a ternz? those pics look alot like reds to me.

~Will.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> golden P?? are you refering to a ternz? those pics look alot like reds to me.
> 
> ~Will.


 maybe, there are some guys out there who can help us identify for the right species.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

well . . . i cant tel with the flash, but do they all have some red pigment in their eyes?

~Will.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

thye look like ternzz


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

They look like rb's to me


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

congrats on the spawn and those do look like reds


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice shoal anyways even if theyre reds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

all i know is that i have two kinds of Ps in my tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_moved to P breeding_


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Kinda looks like a large red to me. You can almost see the reminents of red coloration around the gill area.

~Dj


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what size is that tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> what size is that tank?


 the tank size is 60G.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> _moved to P breeding_


 thanks man.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

LaZy said:


> They look like rb's to me


 Ill second that!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u have 7 reds it looks like in a 60g tank and they are breeding


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Actually .... looks like he has a total of 8 in the tank. At least from the pic's, looks like 3 real old rbp, and the rest maybe super-reds?

Can u tell us how old these guys are and what size?

Regardless, congrats on the spawn ... what's the results ... were you able to save any of the fry's?


----------



## xenon/is/a/dumb/arse (Sep 6, 2003)

sweet man


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Definitly not a Tern. RB!


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

From the looks of your pics you have only one species in your tank and that species is regular Pygocentrus Nattereri or red belly piranha.I see no other species in your tank at all.


----------

